
Golden tea is full of anti-oxidants - Shaya_writes
https://blog.usejournal.com/turn-up-the-turmeric-cdbe7cdcc3d0
======
ncmncm
Anti-oxidants turn out not to be as beneficial as they have been advertised to
be.

In particular, if excess amounts are not kept out of cells, they interfere
with signaling systems within the cell that tell it to kill itself
("apoptosis") because it has begun doing wrong things. An example of cells
that do not kill themselves when they should is cancer.

People were just sure that large amounts of vitamin E would be good for us,
but very large and carefully controlled studies showed that vitamin E
supplements correlated with higher mortality.

~~~
Shaya_writes
Yes, you are right. This is really interesting thing to study. Everything in
moderation is good. Excess or too less does more harm than good.

------
aliswe
Impressive technical article packed with facts, very good! Only thing is
perhaps the tone is just a tad bit too seo-ish or how you would put it. Point
in case, "Curcumin has received worldwide attention for its multiple health
benefits"... The parts in the article are stellar, I just find something in my
heart regarding how it binds it all together.

If that can be adjusted, I'd definitely see this being published in eg. NYT.

~~~
Shaya_writes
Thank you so much for your feedback. I have started publishing recently and I
am learning a lot of new ways of writing and marketing, hence the SEO-ish
tone. But you are right, my main aim is to share knowledge.

